# Video Professor Scam



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

With the holidays right around the corner and wallets already stretched to the max, we are all looking for the most economical ways to provide some creative, useful, maybe even educational, fun for our loved ones. Of course, as we all look for ways to ease the $$ pain of it all, it always seems that there are others who are intent on causing MORE. We came across this while research something else and thought someone out there might find it helpful.







If nothing else, it's a reminder to do your homework ... how ironic!

Video Professor Scam


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

And this is the very reason i use "VIRTUAL" credit card numbers when i order anything... I go on line to my Chase VISA account -- type in the amount the purchase is -- and they issue me a Credit Card number that is only good once... and if a company tries to add something else later on or at a higher amount it doesn't work...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the idea of the virtual credit card numbers!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I like the idea of the virtual credit card numbers!


X2 - ill have to look in to that.

Thanks for the heads up on the scam!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the SCAM and 
thanks for the additional info. on virtual credit card #'s

MaeJae


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

That is a great idea. I've never been comfortable giving out my credit card info. We have a chase card as well. I guess I'll be calling them.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> And this is the very reason i use "VIRTUAL" credit card numbers when i order anything... I go on line to my Chase VISA account -- type in the amount the purchase is -- and they issue me a Credit Card number that is only good once... and if a company tries to add something else later on or at a higher amount it doesn't work...


*Discover Card* has the same type of service - for those that use discover, you can find more information about it here.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> And this is the very reason i use "VIRTUAL" credit card numbers when i order anything... I go on line to my Chase VISA account -- type in the amount the purchase is -- and they issue me a Credit Card number that is only good once... and if a company tries to add something else later on or at a higher amount it doesn't work...


*Discover Card* has the same type of service - for those that use discover, you can find more information about it here.
[/quote]

Careful
virtual cc's


----------

